# Gloves



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys, ive decided to put up a bracket in the garden to stick my punch bag on, but im curious

as seen as i will only be using the bag just to perfect ye' old jab, is it worth getting fingerless boxing gloves?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-Fingerless-Fight-Gloves-Boxing-Gloves_W0QQitemZ150077664912QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30102QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

i wont be getting the ones shown as i can get them cheaper, but the same sort of thing

the reason im asking is getting the original gloves on by yourself is a sod! and would prefer fingerless, im guessing they would be fine?


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hey guys, ive decided to put up a bracket in the garden to stick my punch bag on, but im curious
> 
> as seen as i will only be using the bag just to perfect ye' old jab, is it worth getting fingerless boxing gloves?
> 
> ...


 they dont look bad those gloves, but why dont u just use training gloves as you can get them on and off easily andthey protect your whole hand. its probably pretty easy to pick up a bashed knuckle with those if you dont connect properly or are training fast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/p2366733p275w.jpg

like that type of thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

wait they are the same thing.......... 

i suck!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

No mate, you'll rip your hands to bits in no time, get some boxing gloves, the fingerless ones are grappling gloves and are about 3oz in weight with hardly any padding you want some basic bag mitts

something like; http://www.goldsgymdirect.co.uk/accessories/leather-bag-mitt.html

would do the job

ive got a pair of these http://www.muaythaistuff.com/product/BGVL3-BLUE/Twins-Gloves-Velcro-Closure which are good for sparring, and pad work, but if your just using them to puch a bag the golds ones will do the job


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I would get some proper ones as well. I have scars all over my knuckles from MMA training when I used fingerless gloves as I found them to rub when you hit the bag, saying that, a bit of zink-oxide tape wrapped around them worked well & they were better for punching in than bigger gloves.

If you do go for the fingerless gloves I would make sure you wrap your hands first whilst using them.

james


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

cheers boyos!

im going to do some pad work with my bro aswell so i think the second link is best!

appreciate it guys! Alot of help! Reps for all!


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with Genesis, also if your aiming for a much harder punch you might want to go for gloves with abit more weight in them. You will find that when your punching with them off obviously the hits are gonna fly out alot easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Glyneth said:


> I agree with Genesis, also if your aiming for a much harder punch you might want to go for gloves with abit more weight in them. You will find that when your punching with them off obviously the hits are gonna fly out alot easier.


on saying that buddy i can get weight from 8 to 14 oz

8 seems to be associated with youths

should i go for the 14's?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

10's 12's or 14's all good for padwork, i'd go for 10's or 12's though mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

aye just found an article on what each weight is used for, cheers buddy appreciate it!


----------

